# Lgb power supply



## Cerniglia23 (Dec 6, 2015)

I have a lgb train set with no transformer. I bought one off eBay and it overheats and turns off after 10 minutes of operating. It's a 4 ft circular track under the tree need something that will run the loco and 3 cars. Let me know if any of the Mrc's will work. somewhere in the 35-45 dollar range would be ideal. Thanks!

Matt


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

What type of train are you running, engine, number of cars? Many starter set power supplies are under powered. You need one with a minimum of 3amps. 

Chuck


----------



## Cerniglia23 (Dec 6, 2015)

chuck n said:


> What type of train are you running, engine, number of cars? Many starter set power supplies are under powered. You need one with a minimum of 3amps.
> 
> Chuck


I took a picture of it because I wasn't really sure. My grandfather gave me the train to put up for the kids. It's lgb's popular g scale set. The kit came with 2 cars and I also have a 3rd to put on. Also would like to expand circle in the future a couple more feet.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like the loco needs to be looked at.


----------



## Cerniglia23 (Dec 6, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Sounds like the loco needs to be looked at.


Like I said it runs great until the transformer overheats. I think the transformer isn't putting out enough power


----------



## Cerniglia23 (Dec 6, 2015)

Cerniglia23 said:


> Greg Elmassian said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the loco needs to be looked at.
> ...


After the transformer cools down it runs again.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If there is a problem in the engine, it will run, but draw more current than normal. Thus overheating the power supply. 

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Your locomotive is drawing too much current, it should not overheat the transformer.

For LGB, this means you have something wrong with the loco.

Give a better description of the loco, if it is a steamer, then most likely one driver is out of adjustment, causing extra friction, and thus more current draw. The excessive current eventually overheats the transformer.

Using a larger power supply will then cause the excessive current to continue, normally eventually destroying something in your loco.

Time to find out what is wrong with the loco.

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Greg. Do you have a multimeter, or can you borrow one? Measure the current draw going to the track and engine. It should be less than 1 amp.

Chuck


----------



## Cerniglia23 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks chuck and Greg. The set didn't come with a transformer I bought a Bachman off of eBay and tested it with a voltmeter. With the train running it would put 8 volts to the track max. Not sure if that's enough power or not. Here are some more pics gentleman thanks for the help. And yes it will smoke after running full throttle 5 minutes. 

Matt


----------



## Cerniglia23 (Dec 6, 2015)

chuck n said:


> I agree with Greg. Do you have a multimeter, or can you borrow one? Measure the current draw going to the track and engine. It should be less than 1 amp.
> 
> Chuck


The draw is at 1.27 while loco is at full throttle


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You should be fine with the actual LGB "starter" power supply, but maybe Chuck has the part numbers. 

As much as you just want the darn thing to work, I'd suggest reading the current it is drawing, for about $10 you can buy a digital meter from Harbor Freight. It should draw under 1 amp.

8 volts will probably not be quite enough to get full performance, but you really don't need much more since you are not running a bullet train.

Greg


----------



## Cerniglia23 (Dec 6, 2015)

Cerniglia23 said:


> chuck n said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Greg. Do you have a multimeter, or can you borrow one? Measure the current draw going to the track and engine. It should be less than 1 amp.
> ...


That's with smoke and light on no cars


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

might be all right... the smoke should take no more than 1/2 amp, and the loco under an amp.... I'll defer here to people with greater experience than myself.

Greg


----------



## Cerniglia23 (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm hoping that all I need is a better power supply. I bought that Bachman for 7 bucks wasn't expecting the world out of it but was hoping to get the train "running"


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

That is the total draw. Your 1.27 is overload.

I think that Bachmann starter set power supplies are rated at less than 1 amp. I don't have one, but I have heard a lot of complaints about them over heating.

Chuck


----------



## Cerniglia23 (Dec 6, 2015)

Will any of the Mrc's be able to run my machine. I was having a hard time finding what kind of amps the cheaper models put out. I will find some and post them


----------



## Cerniglia23 (Dec 6, 2015)

Will either of these 2 work. They are around 30 bucks on eBay. Still can't find what kind of amps they are rated for.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Do they have a VA rating? That is volts times amps. It is not a great guide, but it helps.

Go to the MRC web site and see what they say.

Chuck


----------



## Cerniglia23 (Dec 6, 2015)

They are both 12 va


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Those particular LGB transformers that have 2 components are not well made and will overheat or catch fire. LGB does make the 50081 one amp transformer and can be found on eBay for about $30. When they first came out they sold for $70. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

That seems to me that they are very underpowered. Our trains run at up to 20 or so volts. So a VA OF 20 would be 1 amp at 20 volts. 

12 VA is 1 amp at 12 volts. Barely enough to start the engine moving. 

VA is a guide, not an absolute. The higher the VA the better. I'd look for one higher than 30 as a minimum for "G" gauge trains.

Is there a VA rating on your Bachmann power supply? Start from there and look for higher ratings.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Something like this will get you going....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-Throttl...303458?hash=item3f57f043e2:g:vHQAAOSw~gRV4Eji

I think the ones you showed are for HO and smaller.
John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John's suggestion is a good one. 

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

VA means not too much... They look like 12v power packs, if so they are under an amp. Not enough. You need a G scale rated pack, at least 18v I would say, and a couple of amps.

The cheapest thing I can find in the 2 amp range is the MRC 6200

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MRC-6200-train-power-/141845799889?hash=item2106ab23d1:g:RLwAAOSwv-NWY4CO

Greg


----------



## Cerniglia23 (Dec 6, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> VA means not too much... They look like 12v power packs, if so they are under an amp. Not enough. You need a G scale rated pack, at least 18v I would say, and a couple of amps.
> 
> The cheapest thing I can find in the 2 amp range is the MRC 6200
> 
> ...


Thanks Greg!


----------



## Cerniglia23 (Dec 6, 2015)

Looks like I put the chicken before the egg on this one fellas. My grandfather had a power pack he put in the box but it didn't have any kind of throttle control so I thought it was a regulator for a throttle control. After hearing some numbers from you guys I woke up this am and looked at it. It runs at one speed but it works a lot better than the Bachman. Train runs great with 3 cars attached and all lights are bright. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## tailsgunner (Nov 18, 2015)

Cerniglia23 said:


> Looks like I put the chicken before the egg on this one fellas. My grandfather had a power pack he put in the box but it didn't have any kind of throttle control so I thought it was a regulator for a throttle control. After hearing some numbers from you guys I woke up this am and looked at it. It runs at one speed but it works a lot better than the Bachman. Train runs great with 3 cars attached and all lights are bright. Thanks again for the help!


Glad you figured this out. The 12 volts output in your transformer still seems a bit low even for a Stianz. I think Greg and Chuck are right about using 18-20 volts transformer. 

I don't know if underpowering the engine will cause any long term damage and if you ever plan to upgrade a larger transformer should be used. 

I've ran the the LGB set transformer on the Mogul with no issue and I also use the MRC 6200. 

More of an FYI at this point.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The only problems that I see are: one, jack rabbit starts and stops (0-12v) can be hard on the gears and motor and second, some engines will barely crawl at 12v.

Chuck


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Bachmann throttles are very marginal. Have you tried with no cars behind the loco?


----------



## Cerniglia23 (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes I tried the Bachman with only the loco. Ran quicker at full throttle but still overheated. That Bachman isn't even rated at an amp and I'm assuming the lgb is pulling more then it can handle. This power supply I have now is a 1.75 amp and it's running great.


----------



## Cerniglia23 (Dec 6, 2015)

Also, is there a smoke out there that you guys prefer. I bought some scented jt' mega steam and it's pretty weak. Anything out there that can help with a more impressive smoke cloud. Thanks


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

That is why I gave up on smoke years ago. The final blow was when the smoke unit went dry on my LGB Mogul and it melted the smoke stack. Fortunately, I was able to bend it back, almost straight before it cooled.

Chuck


----------



## Cerniglia23 (Dec 6, 2015)

That's a bummer


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, between the smell, lack of out put and melted stack, I cut the wires.

Chuck

PS, I don't miss it.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well to be blunt, in seeing the photo, 
you simply have an power pack that is meant for HO at best.
low powered, and possibly, low quality. certainly not enough power.

simple solution. go purchase a power pack with 1 amp power minimum.
5 would likely serve you well in the long run, especially should you add lights, smoke etc.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, a recommendation on a smoke unit depends on if you are running from a decoder that can directly drive the heating element and fan, or if you are running from DC track power, or if you want synchronized smoke.

Greg


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

better smoke? well, kinda....not better fragrance.
there is the half and half mixture of bbq lighter fluid and lamp oil.
i use this often, mostly outside.
slightly better due to parafin, but, is not as clean as lgb, and can leave a slightly oil residue on plastic if you miss the stack.

in several years of using this mix, i have seen zero problems with smoke unit life, or damage to my locos.

its cheap.

imho, the lgb/seuthe type fluids are the best because they evaporate cleanly from spills, and, seepage from smoke units spills onto underlying circuit boards.

also, since i run DC only, simply put, some smoke units are more prolific than others of identical types. imho, too, i find that DCC ready or decoder locos , due to circuitry, have lower output. i cant tell you exactly why, but i suspect some resistor, or, being programmed at a slightly lower voltage than older, non decoder ready or equippped locos.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB smoke fluid is also a cleaner that does not hurt the LGB plastic and will bring back some luster to the plastic surfaces when rubbed in.


----------

